# Wth????



## WtfamI (Jan 19, 2016)

I always tell my husband I don't mind if he goes out on the weekends, that I only care that he doesn't overspend since we are saving to move together because we current live 5000 miles apart... So I see on a social media site today a picture of a group of his friends together and him hiding in the background peeking over his buddies shoulder! I could definitely tell its him but I'm confused on what would bring a grown ass man to hide from taking any pictures of him on social media unless he has something to hide! Anyone with any info on this to help me understand this type of behavior... We've been married almost 11 years and I think it's a bit immature...


----------



## Lostme (Nov 14, 2014)

Does he normally like to take pictures? I hate taking pictures so you will never see me up front in the group.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

How long have you lived 5000 miles apart?


----------



## BirdieToldMe (Jan 16, 2016)

I wouldn't jump to any conclusions. Maybe he didn't feel like jumping to the front of the picture. Maybe he didn't realize the picture was being taken until he heard everyone screaming, "CHEESE!" Maybe his friend picked up the tab. I would obviously ask him but not in an accusatory tone. You could just re-emphasize that it's so important to you that you two live together ASAP because you love him and miss him.


----------



## WtfamI (Jan 19, 2016)

He loves pictures, even steals OP phones to take selfies with....
We've lived apart for a few years, visa crap.... But are supposed to move in together in a few months...


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

He may have just gotten stuck in the back of the picture. It happens to everyone sometimes.

Why, aside from the picture, do you think he's hiding something? I don't think that this picture is the reason.


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

WtfamI said:


> He loves pictures, even steals OP phones to take selfies with....
> We've lived apart for a few years, visa crap.... But are supposed to move in together in a few months...


Rather than second guess a hard proof picture, just ask him about it and see what he says. It could be innocent, it could be serious.


----------



## WtfamI (Jan 19, 2016)

A few years back I seen a pic of him holding hands with another girl he said he just met an hour before at the bar. He said it was harmless but wtf who holds another persons hand they just met?!! Since then I seen a video with him specifically saying no social media! Meaning he didn't want to be on film.. So he tries to keep it low key but always some dumb chic posts something sooner or later and I find out... I showed my brother the pic and his first reaction was "That don't look good!" And he really likes my husband!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

WtfamI said:


> A few years back I seen a pic of him holding hands with another girl he said he just met an hour before at the bar. He said it was harmless but wtf who holds another persons hand they just met?!! Since then I seen a video with him specifically saying no social media! Meaning he didn't want to be on film.. So he tries to keep it low key but always some dumb chic posts something sooner or later and I find out... I showed my brother the pic and his first reaction was "That don't look good!" And he really likes my husband!


I've read enough... this speaks it all... Drinking , bars... his not wanting anything on social media - and hand holding !! and you haven't lived with him for 3 yrs!! Your brother is more than right on this.. 

ALL screaming red flags ....sounds he's having a blast -playing "single".


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

How would he know that the pic would end up on a social media site?

I have to say, though, OP - it's never good for a married couple to be living apart for any extended period of time. Neither you nor your H can be expected to sit home every single night of the week for weeks / months on end.


----------



## WtfamI (Jan 19, 2016)

Unfortunately visa issues created the living apart arrangements. I hadn't much choice especially after being married for 6 1/2 years already and then being basically forced apart. Immigration is an absolute NIGHTMERE. Especially in this country! Wasted 2 1/2 years being misled and screwed out of a lot of money to find out after reaming us that he was banned 10 years for overstaying a visa. We got some bad advice from an attorney... So we had to start over in his country and he has been just under the income requirements so my hands were tied for awhile. Now we have a solution for that and just need the visa money. That's why I'm upset about the late late night bar hangouts with his 'buddies'! We need to be saving for this!
As far as not expecting anyone to go hangout or have a life when living apart, I have no problem with going out either of us. It's the frequency of it and the amount that's spent. I live in Vegas and trust me it would be VERY easy to cheat but has never crossed my mind. I get hit on ALOT when I was bartending in a casino but it's about trust. So when I have men come up and ask for a photo, if I see they have a SO I make it a point to include them or it just be me and her in the pic. I have respect for not only my husband but them also. I know I don't like when I see photos of his interacting with woman just met. I get some countries are MUCH more affectionate than the US but it's hard to NOT get jeolous at times. 
You can't help who you fall in love with and although I love him tooo much, in hindsight I wouldn't choose to go through this again nor wish this even on my worst enemy! I also won't put up with not being made a priority and will walk away no matter how much it hurts...


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Have you considered divorce?

Seriously with what is going on and then the below linked thread, maybe it would be a good idea.


http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...ohol-abuse-vs-affairs-signs.html#post14807833


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Which country is he from? In which country is he living?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

